# Oficial ACB thread



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

*Oficial ACB thread (happy new year to everybody) *

This weekend will begin Spanish league... we dont know yet if it will be broadcasted by national tv. Yesterday supercup final had a share of 11,2% (18,4% the last minutes)

1st weekend fixtures

ETOSA ALICANTE - GRANADA
BARCELONA - BREOGÁN
LAGUN ARO BILBAO - TAU Ceramica
CASADEMONT GIRONA-FÓRUM
LLEIDA-JOVENTUT BADALONA
REAL MADRID - ADECCO ESTUDIANTES
MANRESA - UNELCO TENERIFE
CAJA SAN FERNANDO - UNICAJA
PAMESA - GRAN CANARIA


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Gardan, do you have a supermanager team?

Here's my team:



Calderón, J. Manuel TAU 835.058 835.058 - 

Gianella, Nicolás LLE 331.552 331.552 - 

San Miguel, Rodrigo FORUM 222.105 222.105 - 

Panko, Andy CSF 876.029 876.029 - 

Herrmann, Walter UNI 879.554 879.554 - 

Miso, Andrés ESTU 303.161 303.161 - 

Navarro, J. Carlos FCB 854.910 854.910 - 

Scott, Richard BLB 1.205.647 1.205.647 - 

Hdez-Sonseca, E. GCAN 385.000 385.000 - 

Splitter, Tiago TAU 203.823 203.823 - 

Gasol, Marc FCB 238.411 238.411


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I'd like to hear updates about especially Barcelona, since they have the Danish player Christian Drejer on their team. I'm very excited about him playing with Bodiroga, I hope he will learn alot from him.

How is Marc Gasol's development going? I saw that he played okay in the ACB Supercup, do you think he has any chance of going to the NBA?

Can Tau Ceramica challenge Barca for the title this year? Their team looks great with Macijauskas and Scola leading the way and Tiago Splitter getting some decent playing time.

PS: Can I join the Arvydas Macijauskas Fanclub?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> I'd like to hear updates about especially Barcelona, since they have the Danish player Christian Drejer on their team. I'm very excited about him playing with Bodiroga, I hope he will learn alot from him.
> 
> How is Marc Gasol's development going? I saw that he played okay in the ACB Supercup, do you think he has any chance of going to the NBA?
> ...


1- Drejer scored 10 points in 10 minutes with 100% of shooting in the 1st game of the supercup, but he didn't do anything in the finals.

2-Gasol is a OK offensive player, not really like his brother.. Marc is very fat, was even obese when he came from Memphis, but what he likes to do is shoot from outside. He's got a nice shoot but he needs to be more aggresive, and in defense he's a liability... this year Barça will suffer against intense post players (Dueñas, Fuçka, Gasol... not athletic defenders..). It's too early to say if he can be an NBA player because he hasn't even proved he can be a good ACB player.

3-I think this year the league won't be a thing of Barça and Tau... Unicaja, Pamesa and Real Madrid are very good, so anybody could win it, even Estudiantes, Joventut or Breogan..
Macijauskas and Scola are very good, but Tau also have Calderon (the best ACB PG with Bennett) and Tiago Splitter, who can have his breakout year... so it's not only Tau, any team can challenge Barça.. they won the Supercup because they had the full roster.. Unicaja hadn't JR Bremer, Tau had Scola injured...


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

yes i have several in supermanager

private basketballboards league??

now ill create it, password bbb

Kazurrina de basket


Huertas, Marcelinho DKV 398.258 398.258 - 


Rodríguez, Sergio ESTU 297.294 297.294 - 


Salgado, Javi BLB 320.250 320.250 - 



Mumbrú, Alex DKV 612.705 612.705 - 


Fernández, Rudy DKV 1.011.415 1.011.415 - 


Paraíso, José Ant. GRN 791.205 791.205 - 


Abbio, Alessandro GRN 489.794 489.794 - 


Jugador Extracomunitario Alexander, Demetrius FORUM 1.072.235 1.072.235 - 


Gabriel, Germán BLB 565.147 565.147 - 


Hdez-Sonseca, E. GCAN 385.000 385.000 - 


Trias, Jordi FCB 516.558 516.558 -



> PS: Can I join the Arvydas Macijauskas Fanclub?


of course

pd: if someone dont understand us, supermanager is a acb fantasy league

http://supermanager.acb.com/ but its in spanish. Perhaps you can transalte it with google


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 3-I think this year the league won't be a thing of Barça and Tau... Unicaja, Pamesa and Real Madrid are very good, so anybody could win it, even Estudiantes, Joventut or Breogan..
> Macijauskas and Scola are very good, but Tau also have Calderon (the best ACB PG with Bennett) and Tiago Splitter, who can have his breakout year... so it's not only Tau, any team can challenge Barça.. they won the Supercup because they had the full roster.. Unicaja hadn't JR Bremer, Tau had Scola injured...


I didn't realise there were that many good teams in the ACB, in Denmark it's only Barca(the Drejer effect) and TAU that are on tv... 

I just checked out some rosters of the teams you mentioned and there are some very good players on all the teams, especially the Pamesa team looks very strong to me. I didn't know they had Robert Pack on the team, he used to throw down some insane dunks in his day. However, I don't know if he is any good these days, he used to be injured all the time.

PS: You are not being fair to Duenas, he can really throw down when he wants to...


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

If someone had seen the SuperCup games I want to know how Splitter went, in the stats he had good games, but I don´t know if he plays because other players were injured or because the coach finally are leting him play. Last year he could have 3 good games, if in 1 he wasn´t good he went to the end of the bench. I thing that if the coach let him play regularly he can finally breackout, he can be better than most of those veterans americans PF e C that TAU brings every year given some playing time. Europeans team complain that the players goes to the NBA too young, but if they can choose not playing in Europe or not playing in the NBA it´s better not playing in the NBA, at least there they receive more money. I know that in the ACB they can´t just try to make the young player improve, they have to achieve goals, but sometimes looks like a young player need to play 10 times better then a veteran to play the same amount of time.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

beware with hjoventut this year... if mumbru will be the great player he was before Real Madrid, and Marcelinho Huertas plays as well as is said he is... he will have a good team, with Rudi and Arnold also


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> beware with hjoventut this year... if mumbru will be the great player he was before Real Madrid, and Marcelinho Huertas plays as well as is said he is... he will have a good team, with Rudi and Arnold also


don't forget Brent Scott..  

JPBulls.. it's not about veterans and rookies... Splitter played awful at the end of the season.. I saw him live in Murcia and he couldn't hit a single free throw even before the game started. But coaches aren't dumb, so if Splitter is playing well now, he'll get his minutes.


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

The next Sunday Real Madrid-Adecco Estudiantes .I hope we win to the second team of Madrid  And Felipe Reyes will play against his last team. It will be a great match and I hope everybody can watch on T.V. (I will watch on live  )


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

if you paid me the travel to madrid, i would be in vistalegre this sunday ;D
Hala Madrid!!!

Are you a member of (F)ORO blanco?


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Is Robert Pack still playing for Valenzia?Valenzia allready has Rakocevic,Montechia,Rigaudeau,Abio for the 1-2 spot.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>alister</b>!
> Is Robert Pack still playing for Valenzia?Valenzia allready has Rakocevic,Montechia,Rigaudeau,Abio for the 1-2 spot.


No, I don't think so. I have just checked out <A href="http://www.pamesabasket.com/cas/equipo/plantilla.asp" target="_blank">their new roster </A> and he isn't on there.


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> if you paid me the travel to madrid, i would be in vistalegre this sunday ;D
> Hala Madrid!!!
> 
> Are you a member of (F)ORO blanco?


No, I`m not. 
You can come to Madrid by autostop  The matchs between Real Madrid and Estudiantes always are funny and this year more because Felipe has left Estudiantes for coming to Real Madrid and supporters of Estudiantes (Demencia specially) doesn`t forgive he now plays in Real Madrid.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

... its the best posibility fotsis, because de "cuesta d setiembre" is very hard... 8and the travel will be free) ;D

No money man, and im going to get season ticket of b.leon (now than i have renewed the card of identify, ah i forget it, 7€ for to renew it)  


3Goooooooooool del Madrid


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

I hope you can see the match on T.V. If not, I will make a summary about the match.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Well ill put my bets for this weekend

I'll use the spanish sistem of soccer bets. 1 means win the home team, 2 means win the visitant team

Alicante-Granada 1
Barça-Breogan 1
Bilbao-Tau Baskonia 2
Gerona-Forum... 1 
Lleida-Joventut 2
Madrid-Estudiantes (adecco 4 sabonis)1 
Manresa-Tenerife 2
Caja s.fernando-Unicaja 2
Pamesa-Gran Canaria 1


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I am defenetly going to follow this year's ACB. I think Tiago Splitter and Marcelinho Huertas, both of them, will have good seasons.


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

Alicante-Granada 1
Barça-Breogan 1
Bilbao-Tau Baskonia 2
Gerona-Forum... 1
Lleida-Joventut 2
Madrid- Adecco Estudiantes 1 (of course) 
Manresa-Tenerife 1
Caja s.fernando-Unicaja 1
Pamesa-Gran Canaria 1 

Gardan, one of my favourites team in ACB is Forum


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I will follow with all that an american who doesn't know Catalan can, guess who I cheer for 

Great scheduling the first match Estudiantes and Real for an opening game is great for basketball there are very few other matchups that would draw that interest. It will be interesting to see how Tau does while Maskas is injured, I also am curious to see how they handle defense because they will score points with no problem, but can they stop anybody. I also am curious to see how Barca handles anybody down low with Duenas and ****a at center they should give up a lot of post points, but Dejan will carry them through to victory.

I also want to see Sergio play with the big boys this year, he looked incredible during the U18's or U20's i don't remember what, and seems to have impressed his coaches enough to join the A team and get solid minutes this preseason.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

sabonis send your msn by pm here or on acb.com, and lets speak about forum...

Leon sin castilla es una maravilla y pucela me la peeeeeeeeeeeeeelaaaaaaaaaa, pucella me la peeeeeeeeeelaaaaaaaa


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> sabonis send your msn by pm here or on acb.com, and lets speak about forum...
> 
> Leon sin castilla es una maravilla y pucela me la peeeeeeeeeeeeeelaaaaaaaaaa, pucella me la peeeeeeeeeelaaaaaaaa


My msn is in my profile. You are speaking with a proud castellano


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> 
> I also want to see Sergio play with the big boys this year, he looked incredible during the U18's or U20's i don't remember what, and seems to have impressed his coaches enough to join the A team and get solid minutes this preseason.


The 3 vs 3 contest was the first time I saw Sergio playing against good competition (indeed, the best point guard of ACB, Elmer Bennett), and, though now he can score... any good PG will kill him, and Estudiantes is a 'defend and run' team.. I don't know, I'd love to see him adapted soon to the ACB game.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

chitwood he will be the second pg in estudiantes... and he is playing at good level in preseason


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

In five minutes will begin acb... first match LleidavsJoventut


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> In five minutes will begin acb... first match LleidavsJoventut


I want to see how Marcelinho Huertas will play! :yes:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Etosa Alicante - CB Granada 76 - 67 
F.C. Barcelona - Leche Rio 96 - 88 
Lagun Aro Bilbao Basket - Tau Ceramica 57 - 104 
Casademont Girona - Forum Valladolid 77 - 83 
Plus Pujol Lleida - DKV Joventut 95 - 97 
Real Madrid - Adecco Estudiantes 77 - 68 
Ricoh Manresa - Unelco Tenerife 86 - 71 
Caja San Fernando - Unicaja 67 - 73 
Pamesa Valencia - Gran Canaria 92 - 88


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

NBA prospects:

Tiago Splitter 11 points 9 rebounds 4 steals in 33 minutes
Christian Drejer 17 points in 19 minutes
Rudy Fernandez 11 points 4 assists in 30 minutes
Marcelinho Huertas 9 points 3 assists in 17 minutes
Mickael Gelabale 4 points 1 rebound in 11 minutes
Sergio Rodríguez 0 points 2 assists in 9 minutes
Fran Vázquez 13 points 7 rebounds in 27 minutes
Eduardo Hernández-Sonseca 5 points 4 rebounds in 15 minutes


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Top scorers:

Demetrius Alexander (Forum Valladolid) 33 points in 26 minutes
Charlie Bell (Breogán) 33 points
Terrell Myers (Girona) 25 points
Igor Rakocevic (Pamesa) and Sitapha Savane (Gran Canaria) 24 points
Walter Herrmann (Unicaja) 22 points

Top rebounders:
Bud Eley (Granada) 12 rebounds
Sharone Wright (Forum Valladolid) 12 rebounds
Carlos Jiménez (Estudiantes) 11 rebounds

Top passers:
Iván Corrales (Forum) 9 assists
Albert Oliver (Manresa) 8 assists
Alejandro Montecchia (Pamesa) 7 assists
Matt Santangelo (CSF) 6 assists

Top blockers:

Alvin Jones (Pamesa) 7 blocks
Derrick Alston (Lleida), Phil Ricci (Manresa) and Antonis Fotsis (Real Madrid) 3 blocks


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Great info! Thanks a lot, AMR.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>
> 
> Alvin Jones (Pamesa) 7 blocks


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> NBA prospects:
> Christian Drejer 17 points in 19 minutes


On 100% shoooting as well!:clap:


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

This weekend it´s celebrating the 3rd matches in ACB. The leaders are Tau Baskonia, Barcelona, Etosa Alicante and Real Madrid with 2-0.
About this weekend, the best match will be in Valencia between Pamesa and Adecco Estudiantes.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

scola 33 points, 17 rebounds 5 asistences, 52 eff points...

Sergio Rodriguez 14 points 6 assitences, 18 eff

what two great players


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> scola 33 points, 17 rebounds 5 asistences, 52 eff points...


cazzo !


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Well, now better explained

*Etosa Alicante 66-64 Unicaja*
Attendance: 5100

Alicante mvp: De Miguel, 7 points 7 rb, 3 steals
Unicaja mvp: Fran Vazquez, 12 poins, 8 rb, 5 blocks

complete stats: http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49019.php

*Barcelona 76-64 Granada*
Attendance: 5276

Barça mvp: Roberto Dueñas, 10 points,14 rbs
Granada mvp: Andrea Pecile, 13 points 2 rebounds

NBA Prospects
Drejer: 4 points 3 rbounds, 18 minutes

complete stats:
http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49020.php

*Bilbao 76-82 Breogan*
Attendance: 4900

Bilbao mvp: Javi Salgado 18 points 6 assist.
Breogan mvp: Joseph Gomis 17 points

complete stats: http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49021.php

*Girona 74-78 Joventut*
Attendance: 4339

Girona mvp: Conley, 19 points, 5 rbs, 5 assist.
Joventut mvp: Venson Hamilton, 9 points, 7 rebounds

NBA Prospects
Rudi Fernandez: 5 points (2/7) 4 assist, 4 steals
Marcelinho Huertas: 8 points (3/6) 2 assist 
complete stats: http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49022.php 

*Real Madrid 86-62 Forum Valladolid/b]
Attendance: 9200
Madrid mvp: Felipe Reyes 12 points 9 rbs
Forum mvp: Demetrius Alexander 17 points

complete stats: http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49023.php

Manresa 72-90 Tau Baskonia
Attendance: 4700

Manresa mvp: H.Williams, 22 points 8 rebounds
Tau mvp: Scola, 33 points 17 rebounds, 5 assistences, 3 steals

NBA Prospects
Arvydas Macijauskas: Didnt play
Tiago Splitter: 19 points (8/9) 9 rebounds 3 assistences, 2 blocks
Jose Manuel Calderón: 14 points (6/11) 1 rebound, 4 assistences
Luis Scola: 33 points (13/17) 17 rebounds, 5 assistences, 3 blocks

complete stats: http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49024.php

Lleida 81-88 C. San Fernando
Attendance: 5400

Girona mvp: Nacho Yañez 11 points 12 rebounds
Caja S.Fernando mvp: Lou Roe 28 points 13 rebounds

complete stats: http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49025.php

Tenerife 63- Gran Canaria 93
Attendance: 3500

Girona mvp: Hopkins 15 points 11 rebounds
Joventut mvp: Savane, 14 points, 6 rebounds, 4 blocks

NBA Prospects
Eduardo Hernandez Sonseca 10 minutes, 6 points (2/6) 1 rebound
complete stats: http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49026.php

Pamesa Valencia 63-93 Estudiantes
Attendance: 7200

Valencia mvp: Rakocevic 21 points 3 assistences
Estudiantes mvp: Carlos Jimenez 11 points 7 rebounds, 4 assistences

NBA Prospects
Sergio Rodriguez: 14 points (5/5) 6 assistences, 1 steal http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49027.php*


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Valencia-Estudiantes 64-101 ? what a surprise


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

pamesa played really bad... only rakocevic was well... and estudiantes with loncar, garcés and rodriguez showed a great basketball


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

After 3 matches there are four teams in the top of the league (Tau Baskonia, Real Madrid, Alicante and Barcelona). This week I have watched Real Madrid- Forum. We played very well and we could have won by 40 points of difference (it were 24) because my team is playing marvelous. And we deffend very well (as all the teams of Maljkovic). I think this year we are going to be fighting with the best teams in Europe and in Spain.
9200 supporters in Vistalegre  
P.D Gardan ya hablaremos por MSN otro dia que hoy anda jodido


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I didn't watch the Pamesa - Estu game, but I saw the stats and it looks like Alvin Jones is doing a good job defensively? to any of you if you watched the game, did he play well (in D, I know he sucks in Off..)

I say this because I don't know why he isn't in the NBA, with the ultradefensive trend that there is now...


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

they prefer Paco Elson 

Alvin Jones played well in defense, but in offense, well you know him... jejeje.

pd: de acuerdo javi, y yo pensaba que todo el mundo pasaba de mi y nadie me respondia, pero bueno, ya me han explicao que era lo que no funcionaba del msn


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

thanks for that wrap-up Gardan. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

thnx for your vote schub  

and now i dont remember whats the answer to thanks in english (de nada en español). AMR, please help me


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> thnx for your vote schub
> 
> and now i dont remember whats the answer to thanks in english (de nada en español). AMR, please help me


I think it's 'you're welcome', but I'm not sure


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

then you're welcome schub


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> 
> Tiago Splitter: 19 points (8/9) 9 rebounds 3 assistences, 2 blocks


I am really impressed with Tiago's stats. He seems to be playing very well.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Gran Canaria 64
Sitapha Savane 12 points 8 rebounds
Ime Udoka 14 points
Salva Camps 13 points in 11 minutes
Tau Baskonia 67
Luis Scola 20 points 16 rebounds 4 assists 2 steals
Arvydas Macijauskas 18 points
Pablo Prigioni 10 points 4 rebounds 4 assists 4 steals


Unelco Tenerife 78
Lewis Sims 21 points 6 rebounds in 18 minutes
Diego Sánchez 18 points 4 rebounds 4 assists
Bernard Hopkins 10 points 10 rebounds
Forum Valladolid 75
Sharone Wright 16 points 14 rebounds
Nikola Radulovic 21 points 7 rebounds
Demetrius Alexander 15 points 10 rebounds

Pamesa Valencia 91
Igor Rakocevic 19 points 4 rebounds 7 assists
Óscar Yebra 21 points 5 assists
Alvin Jones 10 points 4 assists 4 blocks
Leche Río Breogan 72
Alfons Alzamora 12 points 9 rebounds
Vladimir Petrovic 18 points 5 rebounds 4 assists 3 steals


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

> Nikola Radulovic 21 points 7 rebounds


  

Scola is playing at a great level, i think next year we will se him in San Antonio


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Scola is playing at a great level, i think next year we will se him in San Antonio


Scola is totally ready for the NBA and probably he'd be the best player in a team like Charlotte


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

The new leader of the ACB is... Real Madrid  We have 5 victories same as Tau, Barcelona and Alicante. Pamesa has 3 while Unicaja and Adecco Estudiantes only 1.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sabonis 11</b>!
> The new leader of the ACB is... Real Madrid  We have 5 victories same as Tau, Barcelona and Alicante. Pamesa has 3 while Unicaja and Adecco Estudiantes only 1.


And tomorrow, a Real Madrid-Tau Baskonia, which our beloved gubernamental... er sorry, national Television wont broadcast

Tve cabrones...!!!


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sabonis 11</b>!
> The new leader of the ACB is... Real Madrid  We have 5 victories same as Tau, Barcelona and Alicante. Pamesa has 3 while Unicaja and Adecco Estudiantes only 1.


What do you think of Mike Gelabale ? I would like to be able to watch his games with the real Madrid... He was a member of my favourite french club last year (Cholet). 

He is projected as a second round draft choice next year . If he keep on playing well , may be his stock will even improve...


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Some random videos:

ex-NBA scrub JR Bremer cuts up FC Barcelona 

Dejan "The Robot" Bodiroga does his stuff 

I swear I could literally build a robot and he would play basketball the exact same way as Bodiroga, man I hate him.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

bodiroga is pure art, virtuoso 
Well, Baskonia has lost today in Vitoria versus Real Madrid. Now leaders are Real Madrid, Barcelona and the surprising Lucentum Alicante

Breogan Lugo 77-82 Lucentum Alicante
Unicaja Malaga 86-69 Bilbao (Vazquez 5 pts 9 rebs)
Forum Valladolid 64-79 Gran Canaria  
Lleida 69-79 Girona
Tau Baskonia 92-106 Real Madrid (scola 9 points 6 rbs, splitter 5p 1 rb Calderon 20 points 5 assists 5 steals, macijauskas 23 points 6 asists)
Estudiantes 88-69 Real Madrid (Rodriguez, 8 points 5 assists)
San Fernando 71-75 Barça
Joventut Badalona 90-65 Tenerife (Rudi Fernandez 20 points 3 rbs 6 asists)
Granada 81-86 Valencia

MVP OF THE DAY










Rudi Fernandez, scored 20 points, (6/8 fg, 2/3 3p's 6/7 FT, 3 rebounds 3 steals and 6 asists, leading Joventut into victory versus Tenerife.With this match, he averages 11,5 points 3,1 rbs and 4 asists. What a great player, he's only 19


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you think of Mike Gelabale ? I would like to be able to watch his games with the real Madrid... He was a member of my favourite french club last year (Cholet).
> ...


Mickael is playing very well in Madrid. Everybody are surprised with him. He defends and bounces great and in attack he isn´t bad and can contribute with 10 points perfectly. And he plays very easily, with many concentration.
I like very much this player.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Is JR Bremer actually tearing up the ACB? 

How is Igor Rackocevic doing?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nikos</b>!
> Is JR Bremer actually tearing up the ACB?
> 
> How is Igor Rackocevic doing?


Bremer is averaging like 13 ppg... he began the season badly but he's adapting to the league

But Igor Rakocevic is probably the best guard of all the ACB league, he deserves a comeback to NBA.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sabonis 11</b>!
> 
> 
> Mickael is playing very well in Madrid. Everybody are surprised with him. He defends and bounces great and in attack he isn´t bad and can contribute with 10 points perfectly. And he plays very easily, with many concentration.
> I like very much this player.


Thanks sabonis 11 .



Mike is a nice player to watch for sure . He always gives the impression to be "easy" ,smooth , not forcing anything . He can do it all , offense , defense (when he wants  ) , his ballhandling is a pure wonder for a 6'8 player. When he decided to quit the French league , lots of people claimed that he was making a mistake and that he would not be given any playing time in a great club like Madrid. I'm so happy to notice how wrong they were.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Ey you can write here


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> Ey you can write here


I write here a few days after since the last time. The sunday match between the 2 leaders, Real Madrid and Alicante. I think we will win although Alicante is playing fantastic.
P.D. Gelabale is marvellous, a great player.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

javi, monday is your birthday isnt it?

congratulations


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Well, this weekend Real Madrid has won Alicante and gets the #1 with (10-0)

Real Madrid 81-61 Alicante
Attendance: 10300 
MVP: Felipe Reyes (Real Madrid), 16 points 7 rebounds
Complete Stats (in spanish)
http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49082.php

Tau has lost versus Barcelona in Vitoria. He keeps in the fourth position but with 3 victories of difference with the third one (Barça)

Tau 72-79 Barça
Attendance: 9323 
MVP: Juan Carlos Navarro (Barça) 26 points 4 rebounds
Complete Stats (in spanish)
http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49083.php

Bilbao won in Valencia and leave the relegation positions

Valencia 97-99 Bilbao
Attendance:6500
MVP: César Sanmartín (Bilbao) 26 points, 7 rebounds
http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49084.php

Estudiantes defeated Granada in Madrid, and reach the sixth position. Granada didnt play well, specially shooting (1/18 in 3p) and now they're (3-7)

Estudiantes 77-61 Granada 
Attendance: 9000
MVP: Ruben Garces (Estudiantes) 19 points 13 rebounds

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49085.php

Manresa won Girona in the catalonian derbi, and reaches the #8

Manresa 97-82 Girona
Attendance:5000
MVP: Harper Williams (Manresa) 21 points 9 rebounds

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49086.php

Joventut has won Breogan Lugo. Lugo sinks in the relegation positions

Joventut 97-83 Lugo
Attedance: 4018
MVP: Djuro Ostojic (Lugo) 23 points 10 rebounds

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49087.php

Forum Valladolid has won Lleida in his arena. They reach the #11 with 5-5. Lleida sinks until #17 with 2-8

Forum 82-80 Lleida
Attendance: 5150
MVP: Derrick Alston (Lleida) 22 points

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49088.php

Gran Canaria, one of the teams with a fewer amount of money has won CSF in Las Palmas. They reach the #5. 

Gran Canaria 77-61 Caja San Fernando
Attendance: 4175
MVP: Lou Roe (CSF) 28 points 7 rebounds
http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49089.php

Unicaja won easily in Tenerife. 

Tenerife 72-99 Unicaja Malaga
Attendance: 3800
MVP: JR Bremer 27 points, 3 rbs, 3 assits 3 steals
http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB49090.php

NBA Prospects
Fran Vazquez: 6 points 6 rebounds
Eduardo Hernandez: 8 points 2 rebs
Rudi Fernandez: 9 points 5 rbs 3 assis
3 steals
Sergio Rodriguez: 2 poins 3 assists
Calderon: 21 points 4 rebounds
Scola: 4 points 6 rebounds
Macijauskas: 7 points
Splitter: 2 points 2 rebounds
Drejer: Didnt play
Gelabale: 9 points 5 rebounds 3 assits 

Standings: http://www.marca.com/305/acb/temporada_0405/clasificacion.html


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> javi, monday is your birthday isnt it?
> 
> congratulations


Thanks you  The best present was the victory of yesterday against Alicante. 10 matchs won...


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

and the best present for me will be the marks the wednesday (my birthday)

I hope i pass Gramatic, Maths and Biology


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Real Madrid 63-66 CSF:upset:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> Real Madrid 63-66 CSF:upset:


what's the matter with Madrid? they're losing against teams like Girona or CSF...


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> what's the matter with Madrid? they're losing against teams like Girona or CSF...


It´s logical partly because it´s imposible maintain that rate of victories that we had. Besides, we are playing bad and we depend on Bullock in excess.
I hope the next Thursday we win Estudiantes and the Sunday in Barcelona.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

well, fotsis told me this morning by msn, that they played without fight, only Reyes had a good perfomance and fought

pd: what had happened in Valencia? 

pd2: Alicante gets the #1, after wining in Manresa. Thats incredible  

Manresa 69 (how beautiful number) -Alicante 77 (MVP: Quincy Lewis AL 21 p 6 r)

Valencia 71-70 Barça   (MVP: Fabri Oberto VA 22 pts 7 rbs)

Gran Canaria 70-57 Unicaja (MVP: Roberto Guerra GC, 21 points 7 rbs)

Tenerife 95-77 Girona (MVP: Rod Sellers TE 20 p 11 rb)

Joventut 85-87 Granada (MVP: Carles Marco JOV 23 P 6 AS.  )

Bilbao 85-81 Lleida. MVP: German Gabriel BIL 29 p 14 rb) 

Real Madrid 63-66 Caja San Fernando 
MVP: Felipe Reyes MAD 19 p 7 r 4 st

Tau Baskonia 108-89 Breogan Lugo
MVP: Luis Scola 22 BAS p 8 r 3 as 4 st

Forum 92-95 Estudiantes

MVP: Demetrius Alexander FOR, 33 points 10 rbs

NBA Prospects

Luis Scola: 22 points 8 rebs
Rudi Fernandez: Injured
Cristian Drejer: Also
Sergio Rodriguez: 14 points 3 as.
Jose Manuel Calderón: 19 points 2 as
Arvydas Macijauskas: 12 points
Mickael Gelabale: 4 points 4 rebounds
Eduardo Hdez: 2 points 5 rebounds
Fran Vazquez: 10 points 5 rebounds
Juan Carlos Navarro: 16 points
German Gabriel: 29 points 14 rbs


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> well, fotsis told me this morning by msn, that they played without fight, only Reyes had a good perfomance and fought
> 
> pd:


Horrible match :upset: The Thursday derby in Europe....


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

Real Madrid 91- 66 Estudiantes. 
We are the first team of Madrid   
P.D. Gardan no puedo escribir en acb.com porque mi cuenta está inactiva.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

How, How in the world did Real beat Barcelona, Navarro and Bodiroga usually own Real and they played horrible.

We need a big until Duenas comes back as soon as possible.

This can't happen again, we can't lose to Real as long as we beat them then the season is a success.


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

64-64, last second, Burke throws and... we won in Barcelona. 
Burke crack


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I saw a video of the end of the game, and as a fan of basketball it was a great ending, but why did it have to happen against Real anybody else would have been acceptable.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

chitwood sorry 4 not adding you to macas fanclub, i hadnt read your message...


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

No se preocúpe por lo, da gracias para agregarme aunque. 

 

I think that is right?


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

well, it could be better chitwood :grinning: 

It's said "No te preocupes por ello, aunque te doy las gracias por agregarme"

I will put the results of the past week, because Javi is very busy in having arguments with his great friend Jaime Peñafiel *
Tau 97-82 Alicante
Joventut 81-73 Winthertur Barcelona 
  y  and Visca la Penya xD!
Forum 78-84 Bilbao  
Breogan 93-82 Unicaja
Gran Canaria 82-75 Girona
Estudiantes 88-85 Lleida 
Manresa 83-85 Real Madrid (we're still the first team of Madrid)
Granada 88-107 Caja San Fernando
Tenerife 59-78 Valencia

1 Real Madrid 12-2
2 Alicante 12-2
3. Tau Baskonia 10-4
4. Gran Canaria 10-4
5. Wintherthur BCN 10-4
6- Adecco Estudiantes 9-5
7- Valencia 8-6
8- CSF 8-6
-------------------------------------
9- Unicaja 6-8
10-Joventut 6-8
11-Bilbao 6-8
12-Manresa 5-9
13-Girona 5-9
14-Valladolid 5-9
15-Granada 5-9
16-Breogán 3-11
--------------------------------------
17-Lleida 3-11
18-Tenerife 3-11

*Viva el Rey
:grinning:


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> well, it could be better chitwood :grinning:
> 
> 
> ...




Spain tomorrow will be republican 



VIVA CASTILLA  

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

PUXA LLION LLIBRE!:grinning: 

Merry Christmas Javi


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Yea Barca finally won again. 
Could one of the Spanish posters tell me if Navarro got hurt or while he only played 11 minutes or so, my spanish isn't very good and it would be a hastle to look it up.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ChitwoodStyle</b>!
> Yea Barca finally won again.
> Could one of the Spanish posters tell me if Navarro got hurt or while he only played 11 minutes or so, my spanish isn't very good and it would be a hastle to look it up.


'Sport' newspaper says:

_El técnico se ‘olvidó’ de Navarro
Joan Montes hizo ayer una declaración de intenciones al sentar a Juan Carlos Navarro en el banquillo prácticamente los tres últimos cuartos. El base salió en el equipo titular y jugó los 10 minutos completos pero apenas iniciado el segundo cuarto fue sustituido por Grimau. Ya no volvió a salir. Consciente de la necesidad de ganar el partido, Montes apostó por la vía de la agresividad defensiva y prefirió utilizar a otros jugadores en la dirección del equipo como Bodiroga, Grimau y el propio Ilievski_ 

The coach wanted defense and he used Grimau...

I watched the Real Madrid-Joventut game and:

1.Brent Scott played a good game, great for him.. I hope he isn't fired...he gave us one great year in Murcia.
2.Rudy Fernandez is quickly becoming in a great whiner...being so thin he always get pushed and he always complains..it seems that all the fans from outside Badalona will hate him.. (like that skinny 7 footer from St Boi...)
3.Carles Marco sucks so much... he's a total liability in the PG spot for Joventut
4.Maljkovic's system is killing Felipe Reyes..where is that guy who averaged 17 ppg? now he has the same role as Hervelle... just a plain rebounder.. I know that he can't be a 20 ppg guy in Real Madrid, but he's losing all his confidence


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 2.Rudy Fernandez is quickly becoming in a great whiner...being so thin he always get pushed and he always complains..it seems that all the fans from outside Badalona will hate him.. (like that skinny 7 footer from St Boi...)


St Boise? Tanoka Beard was playing for St Boise and for Badalona also (and hes a whiner and probably hated around). But he isnt 7 footer and skinny? Is it him you talk here about?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> 
> 
> St Boise? Tanoka Beard was playing for St Boise and for Badalona also (and hes a whiner and probably hated around). But he isnt 7 footer and skinny? Is it him you talk here about?


hehehe..no, Sant Boi. Pau Gasol is from Sant Boi de Llobregat.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Well i saw Lleida-Tau, that was the match with was broadcasted in Leon

Lleida hasnt a good team. It's very old (the youngest is 26) and the team plays much worse in the last minutes. Paco Garcia must to work a lot...


For Tau

Maciajuskas dont have confidence, and also Ivanovic dont made plays for him. He must to create always their own shoots... And there are the numbers. He has improved a lot his defense

Splitter: He must improbe his defense, but he has incredible skills for his size... he made a lot of fouls. He must improve the free throws.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Gran Canaria - Etosa Alicante 65 - 74
Ricoh Manresa - Winterthur F.C. Barcelona 91 - 75
Tau Ceramica - Casademont Girona 103 - 83
CB Granada - Leche Rio 95 - 86
Unelco Tenerife - Plus Pujol Lleida 86 - 71 
DKV Joventut - Caja San Fernando 81 - 99
Forum Valladolid - Pamesa Valencia 74 - 85









Devin Davis played his first ACB game with Barcelona, scoring 16 points (4/5 fgs and 8/9 fts) and grabbing 6 rebounds in 26 minutes, but Barça lost.
The other newcomer of the week, Billy Keys, couldn't help his new team, Gran Canaria, though he also scored 16 points (in 22 minutes)


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Plus Pujol Lleida has signed PF *Dickey Simpkins* and C *Alvin Jones* 
Forum Valladolid has signed PF-C *Javier Mesa*


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Who's javier mesa?


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> Who's javier mesa?


He was playing in La Palma, in LEB. I don't know too much about him.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Etosa Alicante - DKV Joventut 83 - 87 
Winterthur F.C. Barcelona - Unelco Tenerife 77 - 69 
Lagun Aro Bilbao Basket - Gran Canaria 65 - 86 
Casademont Girona - Adecco Estudiantes 80 - 77 
Plus Pujol Lleida - CB Granada 89 - 96 
Leche Rio - Ricoh Manresa 96 - 89 
Caja San Fernando - Tau Ceramica 79 - 87 
Pamesa Valencia - Real Madrid 94 - 77 
Unicaja - Forum Valladolid 75 - 64


----------

